# Konica Minolta SRT 201 or Canon FTB?



## kdanidev (Feb 1, 2013)

I am looking to buy a fully mechanical film camera. I called a local camera shop and they had a Konica Minolta SRT 201 with a 50mm f/1.7 ($89) and a Canon FTB with a 28mm f/2.8 lens ($69).

I am trying to figure out which is a better option. This will be my first film camera and my intention is NOT to have all the bells and whistles of newer, more compatible 35mm. I want to learn the basics without all the extras. Also, I want to avoid having to buy batteries for the camera to function, hence my decision to search for a manual, mechanical camera.

Also, I currently shoot with crop-frame Canon SLRs, (again not necessarily going to choose the Canon because I shoot it digitally). I assume that all 35mm are equivalent to digital full-frame cameras. I really want to have the same look and wide angle that full-frame offers without forking over nearly $2000 for a digital full-frame body.

Any opinions on either of those cameras would be helpful.

Thanks!


----------



## BrianV (Feb 2, 2013)

The Canon is the better deal, usually wide-angle lenses go for more than a 50/1.8 Canon lens.

Both are equivalent build quality and features.


----------



## kdanidev (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. I actually ended up going with the minolta with the 50mm 1.7 and purchased a 28mm 2.8 to have a wider lens option available. Like you said, they were very comparable cameras and it didn't seem I could go wrong with either!


----------



## timor (Feb 3, 2013)

It was a tough choice. As good as FTB is SRT201 is not inferior. 201 is SRT series flagship, the only question I would have if it is a CLC model as later production runs had only one CdS cell (it's important if you gonna be using camera light meter.) Lenses for Minoltas are plentiful as they don't fit any Dslr without image degrading adapter. Just a week ago I picked up Vivitar Series 1 19-35 zoom for it for $39. Never used. Nevertheless I like my FTB QL to.


----------



## bogeyguy (Feb 3, 2013)

You will need batteries to operate the metering system. I have a Minolta SRT 101 that is built like a tank. 
I'll probably be buried with it. LOL! Haven't used it in years.


----------

